# What type of chicken is this????? Please help



## birdguy

Can you help me figure out what kind of chicken this is????


----------



## Bird_slave

Is she really tiny? Looks like one of my serama hens.


----------



## troyer

We need to see a full body photo.


----------



## Josephkirk

Looks like a RI RED crossed with something else . Reds have short combs like that.


----------



## artsy1

what about an OEGB Wheaten?


----------



## Sundancers

HEY!

How did you get a picture of my "Ol time" game hen. 

Looks just like her ... nice looking hen.


----------



## birdguy

Bird_slave said:


> Is she really tiny? Looks like one of my serama hens.


I'm thinking she is.. Looking at more pictures online she looks like one


----------



## kimberley

a mutt but pretty RIR cross maybe


----------



## kaufranc

She kinda looks like my Reba. They called her a Cinnamon Queen. Whatever that is!


----------



## Bluerooster

Kinda favors an Abany or Kelso hen. But she's a tad small looking.


----------



## lovemychickens

I purchased chicks was told they where polish but they have black crests and body thinkin they might be crevecoeurs how can I tell for sure.?? Please help and thanks


----------



## kaufranc

Post a pic and someone can help you out!


----------



## 4Hchicken

looks a little like a Wheaten Cubalaya but i cant tell without her tail in the pic.


----------



## troyer

She does seem to resemble a cubalaya cross, it would be nice to see a full body picture.


----------



## birdguy

So, what type of chicken is this LOL


----------

